# Xubuntu dans Ubuntu avec virtualbox



## zebulon35 (21 Février 2008)

sur un vieux PC de 2000 j'ai installé ubuntu ( quelle bombe !)

amd duron 750 MHz
ram 384 Mo
carte graphique nvidia geforce mx2 : 32 Mo


j'ai installé pour le fun virtualbox et j'ai donc fait fonctionner une autre version linux Xubuntu comme machine virtuelle, très lentement certes !!!

juste pour essayer!!
voir capture d'écran


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Mars 2008)

En effet c'est très pratique et la rapidité de connexion de l'autre os par virtualbox est inégalable... moins de 10s pour xp sur un MBP!


----------

